# Got my AMD treatment done



## Block (May 6, 2002)

hi there peeps
what a good day ive had.

anyhow after getting up at 5.00am i had a reasonably good ride down to AMD today, the 5 hours flew in. anyhow the car was booked in for 11.00 and was completed at 3.00. not bad going for the end result. 
anyhow firstly they presented me with my power figures which i was presently surprised at 279.1 bhp and 278 lb ft of torque. maybe due to how ive run it in and only ever using optimax, or maybe the straight through silencer makes a difference.next they said take it for a spin before you pay 
wasnt sure if it felt quicker at first as the old exhaust was in the back moving about so i just took it relatively easy, but the noise 
absoulutely fantastic (sort of a cross between a tvr and a wrc car, but not quite as unberably loud as either). so i thought id better go and pay so i could get away for my 5 hour drive home.
so on the motorway on the way home the boom has mostly gone but now there is a lovely growl when you put your foot down , even at 70 -80 which the original lacked. oh and another plus point my mpg on the way down was 26.5 ish, but on the way back it was 29.5ish and that was including playing with it a bit. 
when i got back on the local a roads towards where i live i started to see what it would do, dropping to third to pass things is now awesome, it absoutely flys past stuff whereas once it would be a bit sluggish. oh and i think the exhaust got slightly louder after its 300 mile run and now growls more and pops and bangs more 
only thing was just as i was getting home the epc light and esp lights flashed on i hope its nowt to do with the amd stuff. oh and when the exhaust was hot and id just got home the passenger side tail pipe was a lot nearer the bumper than the other side, but i'll have a look at that and adjust as necesary, its ok now its cooled.
even found time to go to the launch of the mk5 at my local dealer when i got home, which is a bit too honda civic like me thinks and the interior a step backwards.

sick of typing now, anything ive missed just ask


----------



## RobbieTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Which AmD treatment did you go for?

Off topic, but do you know what the 'off' decal on the DSG paddle refers to?


----------



## Block (May 6, 2002)

> Which AmD treatment did you go for?
> 
> Off topic, but do you know what the 'off' decal on the DSG paddle refers to?


 got the amd stage 2 conversion which consists of a remap and a miltek stainless exhaust from the cat back, i also went for the one with no centre silencer to make it sound rude .
as for the paddels for the dsg i dont have a clue cos R32's have propper gearboxes


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I thought there were R32 DSGs?

Hence the paddles that Brad transplanted into his V6TT.

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/Ya ... 30;start=0


----------



## davef (May 7, 2002)

They are!!!

But R32 DSG was not imported into UK so all our cars are manual gaerbox ;D (which is one of the reasons I chipped in my TTR)

Dave


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Would you recommend going for the Milltek straight centre section?

The last time I was at AmD, they were doing their first car and we all went into the workshop for a listen. It sounded fanstastic, but so loud (from the outside, anyway) that I'd be worried about how tiresome & intrusive it would be on motorways, etc.

I'm definitely tempted and would appreciate your opinion.

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## Block (May 6, 2002)

> Would you recommend going for the Milltek straight centre section?
> 
> The last time I was at AmD, they were doing their first car and we all went into the workshop for a listen. It sounded fanstastic, but so loud (from the outside, anyway) that I'd be worried about how tiresome & intrusive it would be on motorways, etc.
> 
> ...


 rob in my opinion it is the way to go, it is still quieter than the standard exhaust when you are cruising , perhaps a little boomy at 80ish on the motorway(still less than standard tho) but put your foot down and it really growls. 
it really is as it should have been, quiet when cruising but open it up and it sounds like a beast. the only real way to decide is to hear one for real tho i suppose, but im absolutely 100% chuffed to bits with mine ;D


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Cheers - will go ahead and order. I can always keep the silencer if I change my mind.


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

I had the straight centre section fitted on Saturday - easily the most satisfying mod I've ever had done to a car! The noise is just fantastic - I can't believe just how great it sounds.


----------



## Block (May 6, 2002)

> I had the straight centre section fitted on Saturday - easily the most satisfying mod I've ever had done to a car! The noise is just fantastic - I can't believe just how great it sounds.


 good innit ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D.
who neds a TVR anyhow


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Could someone point me in the direction of prices?

Ta.


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

I got it

http://www.auto-amd.com/mk4r32.asp

Doh!


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

> I got it
> 
> http://www.auto-amd.com/mk4r32.asp
> 
> Doh!


Note that it doesn't specify the 'straight-through' option. It's actually a bit cheaper.


----------



## Block (May 6, 2002)

> Note that it doesn't specify the 'straight-through' option. It's actually a bit cheaper.


 the straight through was the same price when i bought mine as a full stage 2 conversion, they recon they cost the same to make . which i somehow dont belive but they recon most people go for the straight through now so obviously just keeping profits up. worht every penny anyhow tho ;D


----------

